# Passing of a mentor



## Datu Tim Hartman (Nov 8, 2003)

To all my brothers and sisters in MA,

Just FYI: Mr. TC Jones had called me today to inform me that his father had passed away last night. The viewing is on Wednesday (11/12) at 7PM. The funeral is on Thursday (11/13) at 2:30PM at The New Birgh Funeral (I-35 and Loop 12).

I will be there on Wednesday at 7PM to give my condelences to our brother TC and his family.

Please include The Jones' in your prayer.

Sincerely,
Guro Anding de Leon
President and Founder
International Arnis de Leon Federation - IADLF
Garland Martial Arts Center - School/IADLF headquarters
107-B N. First Street
Garland, Texas 75040
Tel: 972/494-1663
Website: www.arnisdeleon.com
E-mail: IADLF@aol.com

:asian:


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Nov 8, 2003)

Our prayers are with you.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Nov 8, 2003)

My condolences on your loss.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Nov 8, 2003)

My thoughts and best wishes go out to you and your family.
:asian:


----------



## tshadowchaser (Nov 8, 2003)

.


----------



## arnisador (Nov 8, 2003)

.


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Nov 8, 2003)

.Our condolences on your loss.
:asian:


----------



## Cebu West (Nov 10, 2003)

The guys at Cebu West will be thinking of you ane we offer our condolences.

:asian:


----------



## Cthulhu (Nov 10, 2003)

Just corrected a typo in the thread's title.

Cthulhu
-MT Admin.-


----------



## Dan Anderson (Nov 10, 2003)

May you be strong in the coming time.

Yours,
Dan Anderson


----------



## ace (Nov 11, 2003)

^


----------



## Bammx2 (May 20, 2004)

There is an extra star in the heavens.....................
Godspeed


----------



## Cruentus (May 21, 2004)

.


----------

